# MSS part of the PAAA Members Association



## MSS Automotive (Oct 28, 2019)

We are very pleased to announce that MSS is officially part of the Performance Automotive Aftermarket Association. 
The PAAA is a trade-only organisation comprising industry, leading companies that manufacture, distribute and provide performance parts or services for the European automotive aftermarket sector. 

Here at MSS, we value the importance of quality, performance and service.

For more info on our products: mss.company


----------

